# Toro S200 repairs



## Habsfan (Aug 19, 2007)

I have a Toro S200 snowblower with a Tecumseh two stroke engine. Does anyone have a repair manual for this machine? I need to do some repairs.
Thanks


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

You can find the repair manual for the engine, carb at this site:
http://toprake.com/index.php?module=documents&JAS_DocumentManager_op=list&MMN_position=11:11
the 4th manual, 692508.
You can find the Illustrated Parts List for your thrower at
http://www.savillesequip.com/parts.asp
Select OEM: Toro Consumer Products, then,
select snow throwers, wait for entire model list to display,
scroll about 1/2 way down list and you should find your model.
hope this helps,
thanks,


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check your E-mail

Never heard from Habsfan, so he or she must not need the service manual for the S200 after all.


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Heard from the gentleman and file has been sent.


----------

